# As they lay pics.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Let's see 'em!

Last year's GS archery bull.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a panorama of the view if where my bull was hopefully you can see it
,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2016 GS archery elk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2016 ML bull. Thundered him with the 50 cal just as he crossed over a fence. He crashed right there. When the smoke finally cleared and he layed still I snapped a pict.










-DallanC


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

2017 spike...hit him 3 times with the .300. He was trying to get back on private, and that just couldn't happen!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

2017 buck...370 yds. He made it 30 yds and then did an endo.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

My personal favorite though - 2015 GS bull. I call him "Big Sexy" 😉


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

2016 bull.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

2016 cows nose dive!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

2017 bull









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I love this pic, my favorite as it lays pic I have ever taken from my daughters 2017 bull elk.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Last years GS rifle


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> :smile::smile::smile:


Now those are some fowl lame duck pictures (sorry);-)


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

2016 buck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2008 Muzzy


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Last years GS rifle


i'm already done with summer on the first official day. this picture makes me wish it was october.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My 6th Boulder archery buck.
That mountain has been good to me over the years.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

General bull action from last year and my brothers LE bull.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2007 Muzzy


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My 2016 Late LE Panguitch Lake Bull as he lay in the fading light of the last day of the season. Man, that was a great hunt.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wifes Beaver Mt Goat, 11,000ft. It was up on a nice flat meadow but went on a death run down off the edge. Glad it didnt go further. Carl Malone shot his goat on that face in the background.



















-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

One of my wife's bucks:

















-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yet another wife's buck:

















-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is my favorite "as they lay". It cracked me up when we hiked over to it.

I call this one "****_up"










-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> My 2016 Late LE Panguitch Lake Bull as he lay in the fading light of the last day of the season. Man, that was a great hunt.


Hey, you forgot to put TOP!

AS a side note, this was my last year of the waiting period, I can put in again for this hunt next year;-)

Speaking of which, here is my 2006 archery LE Panguitch Lake bull.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bowgy said:


> Hey, you forgot to put TOP!
> 
> AS a side note, this was my last year of the waiting period, I can put in again for this hunt next year;-)
> 
> Speaking of which, here is my 2006 archery LE Panguitch Lake bull.


you know, you are either gonna draw that tag next year or you'll pull another one out of thin air.

I really need to get that hat.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

One of my most memorable hunts ever. We heard my brother shoot. Then we heard him "whoop!" for joy. When we hiked over to him, we couldn't believe what we were seeing:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> One of my most memorable hunts ever. We heard my brother shoot. Then we heard him "whoop!" for joy. When we hiked over to him, we couldn't believe what we were seeing:


Lol... thats fairly impressive. I never thought to shoot the nose to bleed them out 

You should post the first couple pictures as a clickbait post somewhere on a granola cruncher site that someone vandalized the redrock with red liquid.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

unfortunately, that nose shot was taking too long for him to bleed out (>18hrs). But the fall off the cliff? Like a boss!


(no antlers were broken during the filming of this show. :shock


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's mine and my cousins 2015 bucks.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

2018 (January) cow elk. Was practically a whiteout.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My 2016 buck


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My 2017 bull


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Cool thread CCG! Ive been staring at this one since 6am

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

FML... I uploaded the two deer pictures and they showed up just fine at work. Come home, check this thread and they were completely gone.


WTH? Mods, why would attached images get deleted?


I just re-edited the two posts and put the same images back in.




-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a couple from across the big pond to the east.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

DallanC said:


> FML... I uploaded the two deer pictures and they showed up just fine at work. Come home, check this thread and they were completely gone.
> 
> WTH? Mods, why would attached images get deleted?
> -DallanC


I saw your posts shortly after you put them on and the pics of the deer were missing. The elk was there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just like throwing this one in for DallanC.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Yet another wifes buck:
> 
> -DallanC


Jeez Dallan, how many wives do you have anyway? :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> I saw your posts shortly after you put them on and the pics of the deer were missing. The elk was there.


Thats really odd. I noticed in the WY draw results my post was there, then it disappeared for a while, then returned later in the day...?



Critter said:


> I just like throwing this one in for DallanC.


Absolutely love it!



Clarq said:


> Jeez Dallan, how many wives do you have anyway? :mrgreen:


One is PLENTY. All my hunting costs twice as much cuz she has to hunt too :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

2016 Buck


----------



## Sarnt5m0kr (Nov 5, 2017)

2016 spike and 2017 GS bull, both muzzy.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Cool thread CCG!


I agree. This will make Friday go by quickly!

Here are a few more:

Somewhere in Canada









Layin' for a while









Fish Lake Kokanee









somewhere in the desert


----------



## captain68 (Dec 20, 2016)

2015 Buck, just like I found him.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

2016 Buck


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

2016 Mountain Goat


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A black wildebeest cull


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

2013 GS Buck


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> I saw your posts shortly after you put them on and the pics of the deer were missing. The elk was there.


Ok what in the HEdoublehockeysticks...

Post #23 and #24, anyone else seeing double pictures? Yesterday morning I post pictures, they later disappeared. I fixed it last night... this morning now there are doubled images.

I'm viewing on different computers, and using different browsers and the visual look is changing like crazy. This computer showing double images is the one that I originally posted the images on. I fixed it on a different computer last night.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm seeing the full size picture and a thumbnail on both of them. 

I have noticed this before.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats how it should look... i'm seeing the big image duplicated twice in each post.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

____


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> I'm seeing the full size picture and a thumbnail on both of them.
> 
> I have noticed this before.


That's what I see.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is what I see:










-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Now that is just mean foul mouth. ...........☺


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My 2016 bull, rifle hunt.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My 2012 muzzle buck.
I did not gut shoot him. 
He was almost facing me at 50 yards. I put in front of his front shoulder. 
It just looks like I did.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

2014 Colorado muzzle loader bull


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi all, first post so thought I’d introduce myself. I’m 3arabians twin brother, 42 years of age, absolutely love hunting and fishing been doing it ever since we were able. Any how... here’s my 2016 buck.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

2017


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hunttilidrop said:


> Hi all, first post so thought I'd introduce myself. I'm 3arabians twin brother, 42 years of age, absolutely love hunting and fishing been doing it ever since we were able. Any how... here's my 2016 buck.


About time!! Haha!! Both those bucks ate it hard!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Hunttilidrop said:


> Hi all, first post so thought I'd introduce myself. I'm 3arabians twin brother, 42 years of age, absolutely love hunting and fishing been doing it ever since we were able. Any how... here's my 2016 buck.


Welcome to the Forum and thanks for sharing those cool pics!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hunttilidrop said:


> Hi all, first post so thought I'd introduce myself. I'm 3arabians twin brother, 42 years of age, absolutely love hunting and fishing been doing it ever since we were able. Any how... here's my 2016 buck.


Oh no, we have two of you now?!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Oh no, we have two of you now?!


LOL YUP! Helluva thread to make his introduction if I do say so.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

3arabians-Does your twin kill big bulls on the general hunt every year too? If so, I already hate him!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> 3arabians-Does your twin kill big bulls on the general hunt every year too? If so, I already hate him!
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


I don't think so Vanilla, but I hear from 3arabians that he is a helluva packer!

Welcome to this corner of the world twin bro!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

2015 Bighorn...oh to do that again!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

2015 deer...that was a good year!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> ____


Uh.....this is my favorite thread.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hunttilidrop said:


> Hi all, first post so thought I'd introduce myself. I'm 3arabians twin brother, 42 years of age, absolutely love hunting and fishing been doing it ever since we were able. Any how... here's my 2016 buck.


Welcome to the Forum. nice deer

uh....top of the page
.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> I don't think so Vanilla, but I hear from 3arabians that he is a helluva packer!
> 
> Welcome to this corner of the world twin bro!!


Couldnt have got my 2016 bull out. Saved my ass!

I can tie square knots and stuff.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My first javelina


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Always a little reluctant to post this picture but here it goes.

I shot a nice buck at less than 30 yards while making a drive for my hunting partner in the dark timber. The buck dropped like a rock. I took my camera out of my shirt pocket and when I got to the buck he started thrashing around. One front leg was shot up and the other was two-blocked in a little deadfall. He was still alive but hopelessly pinned.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Now that is a "as they lay" pic. And staring right back at ya! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like Goob got caught in the no photo's from this site since the new security update. 

But that is a nice buck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Looks like Goob got caught in the no photo's from this site since the new security update.
> 
> But that is a nice buck.


I can't see my picture.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> I can't see my picture.


Yep, the security upgrade broke most externally linked images.

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/49-utahwildlife-help-desk/194545-photo-links-not-working.html

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's one like Goobs.
A 28" buck my hunting partner put to sleep right after I took this picture.


----------



## Xbow123 (Mar 7, 2017)

2017 buck.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Chubby San Juan cow. The 350ish bull walked down the hill just before I shot her.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Unit 6B NM, aka "Valles Caldera"


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

NM Off Range Oryx


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Homer, AL - as they lay, before filet...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> Homer, AL - as they lay, before filet...


Oooooo...! I love those 'butts! You got a couple really nice ones there.

-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

2017 Bull:


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

2018 prairie dogs, killed tons of these this year on the fathers property


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

Wife’s 2017 buck


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

Sons 2017 buck and yes he got it with the old 30-30.


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

My 2017 San Rafael antelope


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

My 2016 buck


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

Wife’s 2016 buck, shot five minutes opening day of the rifle hunt.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My 2014 javelina taken with my TC Contender in 7-30 Waters.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

That look of concern, after the adrenaline wears off and you realize you are 5 miles from the truck and it is going to be dark in less than 30 minutes......Followed by the young and naïve, that has not yet figured out what a 5 mile hike in the dark is really all about


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

lucky duck said:


> That look of concern, after the adrenaline wears off and you realize you are 5 miles from the truck and it is going to be dark in less than 30 minutes......Followed by the young and naïve, that has not yet figured out what a 5 mile hike in the dark is really all about


But you still took the shot!
Good on you and good on your young one being there.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

MadHunter said:


> But you still took the shot!
> Good on you and good on your young one being there.


And with an entire year to forget about the hike, we were ready to do it again the next season.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

lucky duck said:


> And with an entire year to forget about the hike, we were ready to do it again the next season.


You sound like my kind of stupid. Keep it up!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Awesome pic! I like that one.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My monster antelope from 2017.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Cute.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

And TOTP again!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hunttilidrop said:


> And TOTP again!


Not bad for a rookie.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

My 2010 Dutton muzzy bull


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

As he lay the next morning for the packout


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

2012 GS muzzy buck


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

2012 GS muzzy buck wider view. About the only time I’ve EVER had this kind of luck haha


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Sons 2017 Manti muzzy bull. Can ya see him?


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Some good ones there! Gotta love that muzzy buck just off the road! One hell of bull too!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Can’t forget the geese a lay’n


----------

